# Mẫu váy đồng phục cao cấp, đẹp hút mắt nàng công sở 2022



## vuhoa3536 (23/6/22)

*           Kiểu dáng*:
   - Chuyên nghiệp là điều mọi công ty, tổ chức và cá nhân hướng tới. Sự chuyên nghiệp không chỉ toát ra từ quá trình làm việc mà còn được để hiện qua trang phục của nhân viên. Chính vì vậy, đầu tư cho đồng phục công sở chính là sự đầu tư cho bộ mặt của công ty.




       - Mẫu váy liền công sở mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới thiệu dưới đây là thiết kế ấn tượng mang đến cho các quý cô vẻ đẹp vừa sang trọng vừa thanh lịch, phù hợp với phái đẹp hiện đại chốn công sở.




       - Đầm liền được may dáng ôm nhẹ, khéo léo tôn vinh đường cong gợi cảm, mang đến nét đẹp quyến rũ mà kín đáo. Khóa khéo sau lưng thiết kế ẩn chìm tinh tế vừa tiện dụng vừa thời trang chứng minh sự chau chuốt, tỉ mỉ và giá trị của sản phẩm.




       - Kiểu cổ tròn xẻ chữ V phối màu cách điệu thanh lịch, sang trọng và quý phái kết hợp cùng tay áo ngắn mát mẻ, thoải mái, trẻ trung mang đến món đồ hoàn mỹ trong tiết trời hè nóng nực.




       - Thiết kế xẻ tà sau quyến rũ, gợi cảm mà vẫn vô cùng cá tính, mạnh mẽ.
       - Bên cạnh đó, cùng với công nghệ may chuẩn xác, đường may chắc chắn, đều đặn, ngay ngắn tạo độ bền đẹp, nổi bật của sản phẩm.




   - Được triển khai trên những thước vải cao cấp, thông thoáng, mềm mịn, co giãn nhẹ, và bền màu giúp người mặc luôn có cảm giác thoải mái.
              Cảm ơn quý khách đã tin tưởng và sáng suốt lựa chọn may đồng phục váy liền tại công ty chúng tôi. VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC cam kết sản xuất những sản phẩm tiêu chuẩn nhất, chất lượng nhất, thoải mái nhất nhưng cũng không kém phần thời trang nhất.

         Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*         CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
        VPĐD: An Khánh, Hoài Đức, TP. Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
        Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 – 094.812.6768*
        Zalo:*   0981.7475.99 – 094.812.6768*
        Email: dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
       Trang web:   * vietdongphuc.com*


----------

